# Am I wrong for not neutering?



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

My Memphis just turned 6 months 6 days today and I feel i decided to not neuter him. I understand everyone says he will get hit by a car, or be the father of all these puppies, or hes gonna have testicular cancer. I have made two vet appointments to get him neutered and both times I have canceled. Something about this just doesn't seem right. 

To help aid my decision I also found this.
http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

How many of y'all out there neutered and regret it, or didn't neuter and did regret it? I feel like I am judged negatively for not neutering him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i regret Riley having to be neutered but we didnt have the choice as he was adopted from the humane society back home. I dont want my future male to be neutered unless its medically necessary. The way i see it, its a 50/50 chance either way you go. They can get sick whether they're nuetered or not. Breeders dont neuter their dogs and they're healthy and happy. I personally feel as long as your dog is under your control and you're responsible, you shouldnt neuter unless you WANT to. If theres the chance he'll get out and be a puppy daddy, then maybe you should seriously considering altering. But they can get cancer whether they're sick or not. If its not testicular, it could be something else. Go with your feelings. I would say since you've cancelled twice already, perhaps you shouldnt do it. Plus i wouldnt recommend nuetering that young anyway because he wouldnt fill out properly. You'd have a shepherd with more leg than body on him. make sense? He wouldnt look like he should when he's done growing and filling out and he'd probably always have more of a feminine look to him.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

TexasGS said:


> My Memphis just turned 6 months 6 days today and I feel i decided to not neuter him. I understand everyone says he will get hit by a car, or be the father of all these puppies, or hes gonna have testicular cancer. I have made two vet appointments to get him neutered and both times I have canceled. Something about this just doesn't seem right.
> 
> To help aid my decision I also found this.
> http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf
> ...



I have found that 95 percent of vets will look down on your for not neutering, and will come up with MANY reasons you should. Even crazy extreme cases? My vet in kanses before i moved back home to alabama definately gave me the talk about my male max. He was 6 months at the time and not neutered, and i already made up my mind about how i wasnt going to. Apparently, a male's penis can get stuck OUT, and in 2 cases she has had, one of them they had to shove back in.... and the other they had to cut off because it wouldnt go back in.... Like i said... extreme cases.

I myself, will not be neutering my male max. He will be 8 months on the 22nd of this month now. I had my female Ruby spayed. I do regret that a little bit, but i didnt buy her with breeding rights, so it was in the contract to have her spayed, and also for the sake of non ruined carpets, or her not wearing a diaper haha i decided too go ahead with it.

Everyone has their own opinions... i say research, and do what you feel is right.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Plus i wouldnt recommend nuetering that young anyway because he wouldnt fill out properly. You'd have a shepherd with more leg than body on him. make sense? He wouldnt look like he should when he's done growing and filling out and he'd probably always have more of a feminine look to him.


Took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

I agree with kzoppa! I altered Baron at four months because that is what the vet wanted. I saw his mom and several older siblings. They were all breed standard. Baron is thirty inches at the shoulder and looks like a giraffe. He turned six this summer and is only now Not looking like an anorexic giraffe. 
If you can keep him contained please wait until he is fully mature. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Its your decision. If you still plan on neutering him, wait until he is at least 2 years old, he will have filled out and matured.It would give you more time to decide if you want to neuter him. 

I don't regret it, well we got Tanner from the shelter. But I wouldn't have regretted it. Its all really the owner's decision.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i should also mention that Riley is a GSD border collie mix who looks PB GSD with the exception of a big white patch on his chest. he is 6 years old this coming January and he FINALLY stopped growing and filling out earlier this year. He is still ALL legs and has a VERY feminine head. He's what i call our girly dog but he's heavier and doesnt look like some weird greyhound anymore. He looks more GSD but VERY girly. 

But without that testosterone from his boy parts, he wont fill out properly and from what i've learned, it also makes the breed even slower to mature in some cases if they're altered before 18 months of age. If you DO decide to neuter i would recommend waiting until your boy is at the very least 18 months old. I can only imagine how Riley would look if we'd been allowed to wait to have him altered. I think Riley, even mixed (though the BC is about 10%) would probably look a lot more normal. He's a big boy as is but i seriously think if we'd been able to wait for the neuter, he would look more male than he does.

I'll see if i can find a good picture of Riley. I can promise you that i get asked ALL the time if he is a she. and they're shocked when they find out he's male. His man goods didnt get the chance to mature so unless you're right under him too... you have trouble telling.

Also, if you look at breeder contracts, MANY of them have a void clause that if you alter the dog before (usually only males) they're 18 months old (some say 2 years) the contract is void and should your dog develope any health problems the contract would have covered in that time frame, you're basically outta luck. I dont think i worded that well but i think you understand what i was trying to say. the void clause says not to alter the dog until a certain age so they can fill out properly. There. Spat it out easier!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I had Keefer neutered at 15 months old. I don't regret that I did it, I don't regret that I waited that long, and I don't regret that I didn't wait even longer.

He's always had a big head and a masculine look, and neutering did not change that.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

TexasGS said:


> Something about this just doesn't seem right.


Maybe you should examine what that "something" is. Whatever your decision turns out to be it's a good idea to be clear in your own mind about your reasoning, and then you won't be conflicted.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy who is your breeder? My hubby is dying of curiosity. He LOVES the look of your dogs and wanted me to ask.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer is from TeMar Shepherds in Oregon, and Halo is from Rokanhaus in Connecticut. He's WGSL, she's WGWL, both longcoats.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks! i'll tell him. he especially loves Keefer. Showed him pictures you posted a while back and i think he was hooked.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

The whole neutering thing is confusing to me on two fronts;

1. I think my Karma is one fine dog and I would love to have pups out of her and pass them on HOWEVER there are so many stray mongrels here that every time she goes on heat it is going to be out and out war !
2. I have a baby boy coming which means we will have a boy and a girl and I think maybe that's enough don't you ?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> The whole neutering thing is confusing to me on two fronts;
> 
> 1. I think my Karma is one fine dog and I would love to have pups out of her and pass them on HOWEVER there are so many stray mongrels here that every time she goes on heat it is going to be out and out war !
> 2. I have a baby boy coming which means we will have a boy and a girl and I think maybe that's enough don't you ?


 
well here's how i plan to do it. Maybe it'll help. I intend on altering my girls when they're about 2 years old simply because i dont want to deal with heat cycles beyond that and risk pups when i get my future male. Basically altering my girls after a certain will just be easier on us. I dont plan or want to alter my future male. With males i dont have to worry about heat cycles and my dogs are very rarely off leash unless we're at a dog park which these days is rare. make sense? females altered because heat cycles are messy and dealing with a month long doggie heat cycle past the dog being 2 years old... well the heat cycles leading up to that are plenty. Males can be taught not to mark and females.... well they cant exactly be taught to put their own diapers on. and keeping them seperated can become a huge pain in the butt. and theres no promises you could even keep them seperated if you have a very determined male


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't regret spaying or neutering any of my dogs. My brother chose not to neuter one of his dogs because of a "bad feeling" and his dog ended up siring many, many pups. He would also take off for a week or two at a time. My brother obviously was not responsible about watching his dog carefully enough but he has neutered every male dog he's had since that one.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I do regret neutering my Lab. 
Personally, in the future I will not be neutering any males. Females are different as there is the added risk of pyometra. 

From what I have read (including the article posted), the only benefit to neutering over being intact is the puppies. I know I am responsible enough to own an intact dog and not have issues with wandering or siring litters. I have one intact male right now. He is a working dog, and I do not have the luxury of being lax with him. He is worth more than I am, LOL. 

I have to add, I frequent another forum and these types of questions get very different answers. People downright try to scare someone into deciding to neuter. Nice to see that people can express their views without trying to force it on someone here.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have neutered all my dogs, and do not regret it, my Vet. didnt' push it, he wants the dogs to be at least 6 months old but after that it's the owners decision.
Do all your research and then make your decision. 
Frank my gsd was my hardest one to decide on, not if to neuter, but when.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin will be 2 in February and I probably won't neuter him even then. Part of it is I think he still has a bit of filling out to do, and even intact I have yet to have any "boy issues" with him, he still pees like a girl, and i've had no aggression issues regarding people or dogs.. I couldn't be happier with his temperament. 

But on the other side, I got a lot of flak from certain family members and one of the vets we go to about him not being neutered. I've been lectured time and time again about how keeping my dog intact is cutting his life expectancy by 10% and how he'll get cancer, etc. When people are that pro spay/neuter it's pointless to try and reason.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

All my animals are speutered and I do not regret it. My males look like they look - if they were bitchy looking to begin with from their genetics, that is what they will look like. If they were meant to look more masculine, they will. They don't know and don't care either. They also don't care and don't act any differently than intact males - the ones who are pushy are still pushy, the mellow are still mellow. I HAVE seen a difference in some males neutered when they come into rescue - in good ways, but it was probably the neutering combined with people who actually know what they are doing with the dog that helps. 

I have asked a lot of vets why they recommend it - vets I trust that won't tell me what they think I want to hear - as a person in rescue, as a client whose money they want (lol), etc. In their many years of practice they see health and vigor in animals who have been spayed or neutered for longer than in those who are not.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

My sister and Vet kept at me to have Charger neutered, but I stuck to my guns and waited till he was two plus years.
I would wait till he is at least two years of age. If any sooner he may not develop properly.


----------



## Shortwave (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm glad the community seems to be open on this choice.
My father and I really both stand firm on not having our puppy Barik neutered.. HA.
Unless there is an immediate medical reason to do so.. It won't happen.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO spay/neuter is an entirely personal matter. I don't believe in having a young animal of either sex altered until they mature (unless I have a vasectomy done on a male) or until a male reaches the age of 8 or 9 years to avoid late in life prostate problems.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> 2. I have a baby boy coming which means we will have a boy and a girl and I think maybe that's enough don't you ?


BTW...I meant a baby HUMAN boy !!!!  So.....I am thinking about neutering myself ! HAHAHHHAHAA Maybe the vet will do two for one ?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

My boxer died at a very early age of hemangiosarcoma... I still blame myself for getting her spayed at a young age per the advice of my vet... He was right though, she never got breast cancer... 
I kept Jax intact and Sadie is spayed because she's female.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

It's an elective surgery and as you've already read, there are risks associated with it. If you don't feel comfortable having it done and you are a responsible owner, there is really not reason it has to be done.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

This is a full body shot of Bo. Please keep in mind it was shortly after I rescued him, so he is thin. In this pic he is about 70lbs, he is now 82 and gaining. . . I don't think he looks "bitchy" or has any lack of masculinity. He is my "man dog"! 

I do not know for sure how old he was when neutered. I do know it was before one year of age.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The way to not have a dog hit by a car is keep them correctly confined from roadways. Removing the testicles does not make them "safer" in the world.

Testicular cancer is a risk. So are the cancers that are possibly increased in risk by neutering. 

I do not plan to breed my male. He will remain intact. 

I know many people encourage neutering to prevent unwanted litters. It is very important not to let the dog run at large for many reasons though.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So far I have not neutered my 2 year old male. The reason is I just don't see the need to spend money on an elective surgery that has no medical or behavioral benefit for my dog just because _other people _set such a low standard for responsible ownership. Should I cut off his legs so that he doesn't roam free? Chop off his nose so he can't smell a female in standing heat? No. My male is in many training programs and classes with other intact dogs, he has been in the show ring with intact dogs. He is not out of control, aggressive, an excessive marker, nor is he distracted by females in heat.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I neutered Chrono at 6 months and I regret it. He grew to be tall(30") with unproportionally long legs, and with a bitchy head. His head looks tiny compared to his body. He also never learned to lift his leg.

And he seems like ever since he was neutered, he just stopped maturing mentally. He still acts like a puppy, and that's not cute in a fully grown dog.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think if you don't feel right about it then don't do it right now. Give it some time to think about it! I'm going back and forth about it as well. If I do decide to do it, I'll wait till he's full grown and mature!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Liesje said:


> So far I have not neutered my 2 year old male. The reason is I just don't see the need to spend money on an elective surgery that has no medical or behavioral benefit for my dog just because _other people _set such a low standard for responsible ownership. Should I cut off his legs so that he doesn't roam free? Chop off his nose so he can't smell a female in standing heat? No. My male is in many training programs and classes with other intact dogs, he has been in the show ring with intact dogs. He is not out of control, aggressive, an excessive marker, *nor is he distracted by females in heat*.


I also have an intact never bred male GSD - and I wonder how you have been able to test this?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We train, compete, and show with females in heat. For SchH training (and during trials) they typically go last, but we use the same field for ob as for protection so either way the scent is very much there, or the dogs are working ob or long downs or reporting in at the same time. Nikon has also been in a very small (UKC) show ring directly behind a female in heat. The owner/handler warned me ahead of time. We also do rally, agility, conformation, etc, etc.... the way some people post about intact dogs you'd think we'd have this mass chaos free for all but it's really no different than a class of speutered dogs other than the males having their junk intact and the females maybe wearing a "diaper" if/when they need one. Sure the males take note (even the neutered ones, who can still mount and tie BTW), but it does not interfere with training or competing.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have neutered all my dogs and don't regret it at all. Jackson (GSD) was a shelter pup and neutered at 5 months. He is a big boy, with a nice masculine head. I had Tanner (GSD) neutered at roughly 15 months and he looks all boy as well. 

My Aussie, Addie, who is 8 months old now, will be spayed next month. My Pug was adopted as an adult dog and came to me already neutered. 

If you stood two dogs next to each other and asked the average pet owner to point out which was neutered at 9 months of age and which was neutered at 6 years of age, my guess is that most wouldn't be able to do it. There is that little of a difference to the untrained eye.
Sheilah


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

My vet actually has encouraged us to wait until Kai is 2 so he can be fully grown prior to neutering (she has 3 GSD's).


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I made a post similar to this on a non-dog forum. I basically asked, "Do you have to be pro-speuter to be against breeding?" 

One person told me that it's people like me that there's so many dogs in shelters. Someone else said that if there's a bitch in heat within 2-3 miles, an intact male WILL scale or dig under a 6 foot wall to get to her. Funny. Neither of my boyfriend's rat terriers are neutered, and his uncle's beagle mix isn't spayed. They're separated by a 2.5 foot picket fence and they have no interest in her when she goes into heat.

Someone also commented how they had a very well behaved Dobe that would bolt every now and then. They suspect it was because he was intact, because after he was neutered, that behavior stopped. However, that behavior could have been stopped with training. 

I've come to the conclusion that most issues with keeping a dog intact are training issues, though I know some dogs have more or less sex drives than others.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Someone also commented how they had a very well behaved Dobe that would bolt every now and then. They suspect it was because he was intact, because after he was neutered, that behavior stopped. However, that behavior could have been stopped with training.


I'd like to see a stat on how many highly titled working dogs are not neutered  gonna guess it's pretty high.
And no, it's not because of people like you that so many dogs are in shelters... Irresponsible breeders don't send piles of puppies to shelters, irresponsible buyers do.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone brought up the, "What if your dog gets out and breeds with the neighbor's dog?" 

My questions were 1. Why was I dumb enough to let my dog out, and 2. Why was the other owner dumb enough to 'not only' let my dog IN, but ALSO let him breed with the other dog?
And if he was of top quality Poms, was AKC registered, had all kinds of titles and health clearances, etc. etc, the SAME scenario could STILL happen. Only difference would be that one of the parents is well bred and you could say that the puppies are 1/2 Pom.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Personally, I think that if you're not intending on breeding to better the breed you should fix you animal. I would not, however, neuter before he's at least 2.


----------



## Sultan (Sep 17, 2010)

My puppy Sultan just turned 7 months and I have not neutered him. Although my vet tried pushing me to do it. I don't plan on neutering him anytime soon. I live on 2+ acres and in a gated community so there no way he could breed with any other dogs in the neighborhood. I just dont see any harm in him being how he is. If later down the road we move, and he has matured, then i would probably choose to neuter him.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

There's a lot of new information out there regarding spay/neuter pros and cons. I too have been facing the decision with my female. I decided to let her go until at least 14 months then spay. As mentioned earlier with the females there's other considerations such as pyometria. A client almost lost her Yorkie to pyometria recently. 

It is good to read the balanced reponses to this question. I too am open to the different considerations but feel impelled to add that living here in the south, I really try to talk my clients into neutering their males before they are one year old. I just feel that many average dog owners are not up for the responsibility of owning an intact dog and that's one of the reasons why we have really high kill rate shelters around here. Go to petfinder and look at the sheer number of all the GSDs/GSD mixes listed.

To be clear I am not implying that the OP is going to be that way....but we (and the OP) should always remember that owning an intact dog, male or female means more responsiblity to manage the dog safely and correctly.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Of course, one of the biggest benefits of spaying/neutering is that you don't have to deal with fifty-seven million people trying to get you to breed your dog. 

Future Puppy isn't even born yet, and I already have people asking me when I'm going to breed him. Not _if_, but _when_. The assumption is that since I'm paying good money for a high-quality, well-bred dog, _of course_ I'm going to breed him! That way I can "get my money back" and "have another one just like him for when Rocky passes." 

At this point I'm considering neutering early just to shut them up early (j/k)


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My Zeus was never neutered. He passed with all of his bits intact except for his spleen (he had hemangiosarcoma).

Behavior wise, he was a very well behaved dog, but that's because of training. We took him EVERYWHERE, the only thing that I did was to make sure that I have complete control of him whenever there's another big dog around.


----------

